# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенки в питомнике Järven maa

## jarvenmaa

21.01.10 в питомнике J&#228;rven maa родились щенки (2+4).


Все щенки зонарного окраса.

Отец: Vint Du Val Des Hurles Vent, участник двух Чемпионатов Мира по Мондьерингу, специальный приз за самую зрелищную атаку. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/541401.html
Видео тренировки: http://video.mail.ru/mail/d_a_f69/126/118.html?liked=1

Мать: Mania ot Seryh Psov

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/530282.html
Видео тренировочного следа: http://video.mail.ru/mail/jarven_maa/9/34.html


Информацию о щенках Мании из предыдущего помета можно посмотреть на сайте питомника:
http://jarvenmaa.jimdo.com/

----------


## jarvenmaa

Нам уже три недели!
Вот мы какие.

Jarven maa Kanta


Jarven maa Katastrophe


Jarven maa Klodo

----------


## jarvenmaa

Jarven maa Kobra


Jarven maa Krass


Jarven maa Kralle


Не все, правда, удачно вышли - вертлявые больно.

----------


## Tatjana

Андрей, а малыши-то похожи на Вадимовских!  :Ad:  Папа старался!  :Ay:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Андрей, а малыши-то похожи на Вадимовских!  Папа старался!


 :0219: Так у них и мамы похожи.  :Ag:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Мы немножко подросли.



Канта или просто - Кантузия.  :Ag: 



Катуся - по паспорту Катастрофа. :Ad:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Клодо или Хомяк-Клобус. :Ao: 


Кабуся, которая в душе Кобра. :Ax:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Карасик Красс. :Ah: 


Неприступная и не поддающаяся на уговоры попозировать Краля (Кралле). :Ao:

----------

